# fireworks at camper uk



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

is anybody going this year,just fancy a couple of days out,before we start sorting for the big trip. last year i seem to remember a few people were going and it sounded a good weekend, not to far away,and a bit of fun.

mags


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was very good last year

but we are not going this time

last year put the dog in kennels and not keen to do that again

I bet Sonesta will be there along with many other MHF members

Aldra


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We are going.
See you there.
Steve & Jo


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Is it a muddy field or decent hard ground.

Martin


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Was just trying to work out how to make a completely new post (as opposed to commenting on an existing thread), when I found this from last year and saved my dilemma!

Attended this year (over this last weekend) for the first time, as was able to drive myself with our new van, rather than being beholden to the menfolk in our family who have always had some sporting fixture or other that they were not prepared to miss at this time of year!

Have to say that I love Camoer UK's site in any case but, despite inclement weather, their fab and friendly team really went the extra mile to put on a great weeknd. It was amazing to see how many of them actually work hard behind the scenes to give such great service and amazing to see so many turn out for this event. I spoke to one satisfied customer that had travelled up from Southampton to attend and, although not restricted to customers, it is a lovely gesture to their clients. Obviously a great opportunity for them to continue to keep client loyalty and show their vans, but the balance is focused on fun and entertainment. Tucked up in the marquee with hog roast and great entertainment, got to be worth getting out in the van?

As so many were there, it lead me to wondering if any other MHF members were in our midst? Would have posted and asked but only downside was my lack of mobile signal there! Will certainly go next year if possible - great work Camper UK!


----------

